# Nanofil for centerpin?



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thinking about doing it....any thoughts?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

One way to find out brothaaaaa


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you do it right, you don't need fancy expensive line.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> If you do it right, you don't need fancy expensive line.


I just want a line that's not rough and floats. I hate how mono hugs the water after a while

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rghtcombo (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a feeling that the thinner diameter will cause the line to start binding after a few fish.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

rghtcombo said:


> I have a feeling that the thinner diameter will cause the line to start binding after a few fish.


+1 . A good mono with a little fly line dressing the night before works great.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

How do you apply that dressing.....I never tried it, but have been having some issues at times after catching a hard fighting fish. The line will dig into the spool and on the next drifts, bind up. Does this prevent this sort of thing from happening or is it for making the line float? just wondering what others do.....I have just been running the line way out and reeling back in and it seems to correct the prob until the next fish.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> How do you apply that dressing.....I never tried it, but have been having some issues at times after catching a hard fighting fish. The line will dig into the spool and on the next drifts, bind up. Does this prevent this sort of thing from happening or is it for making the line float? just wondering what others do.....I have just been running the line way out and reeling back in and it seems to correct the prob until the next fish.


The dressing is applied on a 100' or so by rubbing on with your fingers. It helps the line float, but does nothing for line bedding. The best suggestion is to try a thicker mainline. I usually run 12# Suffix ProMix or 10# Ande Premium. Both lines are in the .012 to .013 range which I find to be a good compromise between castability and bedding. Any thinner beds to easily and thicker handles like rope. Every line will bed just some (thinner) are more prone to it. Regardless it's nothing a hero drift doesn't solve.


----------



## rghtcombo (Sep 15, 2011)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> The dressing is applied on a 100' or so by rubbing on with your fingers. It helps the line float, but does nothing for line bedding. The best suggestion is to try a thicker mainline. I usually run 12# Suffix ProMix or 10# Ande Premium. Both lines are in the .012 to .013 range which I find to be a good compromise between castability and bedding. Any thinner beds to easily and thicker handles like rope. Every line will bed just some (thinner) are more prone to it. Regardless it's nothing a hero drift doesn't solve.


 I've been running 10lb suffix for the last few years myself and still have bedding problems. I just do one long drift and its gone. I guess having a big fish do this is a problem I don't mind having.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> hero drift


Man.. With stuff like this, I'm going to have to get into Centerpin. I just wonder if the local flows for smallmouth etc are worth it. No good trout/salmon streams close to me.

Sorry, not trying to hijak  Does seem that nanofil with the tiny diameters wouldn't lend itself well to this application. Not to mention the restriction on types of knots you can use. If you decide to give it a whirl, lets us know how it works out for you!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> The dressing is applied on a 100' or so by rubbing on with your fingers. It helps the line float, but does nothing for line bedding. The best suggestion is to try a thicker mainline. I usually run 12# Suffix ProMix or 10# Ande Premium. Both lines are in the .012 to .013 range which I find to be a good compromise between castability and bedding. Any thinner beds to easily and thicker handles like rope. Every line will bed just some (thinner) are more prone to it. Regardless it's nothing a hero drift doesn't solve.


Gotcha...Thnx


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have it on my spinning reel....was good enough to fight 2 steelies and land 1.....it really stays off the water well and I felt everything...1 problem I found was its so thin it can be a pain to put the splitshot under my float, another problem is I lose my leader on every snag.....double edged sword there. But I'm gonna keep using it and I will do a full review

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> I have it on my spinning reel....was good enough to fight 2 steelies and land 1.....it really stays off the water well and I felt everything...1 problem I found was its so thin it can be a pain to put the splitshot under my float, another problem is I lose my leader on every snag.....double edged sword there. But I'm gonna keep using it and I will do a full review
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Great to hear this! I almost broke down and got a centerpin, but I love having a singing drag on a cold day. I can drift with the best of them, but I was looking for a line that floated well, but still casts good. I'm gonna try it out this week. Keep us posted and I'll do the same in this thread.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh I forgot..... add about 50 feet to your normal cast lol....this stuff casts amazing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I have it on my spinning reel....was good enough to fight 2 steelies and land 1.....it really stays off the water well and I felt everything...1 problem I found was its so thin it can be a pain to put the splitshot under my float, another problem is I lose my leader on every snag.....double edged sword there. But I'm gonna keep using it and I will do a full review
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Great post wanna hear how it holds up I agree with the set up 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Btw wrong post. By me sorry delete delete 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

